# Georges St.Pierre sig



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

The Request:

I want a nice Georges St.Pierre sig. I know I have one already but I made it and I am sure someone can do better. 


Pics: couldn't really find any good pics maybe someone has some good ones. 

Title: Georges St.Pierre

Sub-Text: DragonStriker

Colors: Anything

Size: Anything

Avatar?: Yeah sure 


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got this one laying around,


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats actually pretty cool I will wait a little bit more see if anyone gets anything else but nice start.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I got this one laying around,


I like it man, but maybe move the text over to the right some. It doesn't look right when it's right in the middle, imo.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's my go at it.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice job I will see if anyone else does anything if not I will just pick one of these.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm bored. I'll give it a try.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool, thanks DP


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I started looking and I have a bunch of GSP sigs that Ive never posted, here is another,











This is one I did for the GFX GP, DP wanted it but he never used it so Im pretty sure he'd let you have it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice sigs, Toxic, I like them.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I started looking and I have a bunch of GSP sigs that Ive never posted, here is another,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gaaah! I forgot about it!

But yeah, you can have it if you want. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Nice sigs, Toxic, I like them.


Thanks man, I got so much unposted crap on my computer, I just realized how many I made and then never got around to posting.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's cool, it's nice to see your work and others, helps me get new ideas and see what I might be missing.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah Thanks Toxic and DP I will use this one.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Yeah Thanks Toxic and DP I will use this one.


Take good care of it.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

No Problem DP.


----------

